

USS Rancocas: The Cornfield Cruiser - xkarga00
http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/100years/stories/cornfield-cruiser.html?sf1414999=1

======
brudgers
Reminds me of the long gone _USS Blue Jacet_ at the Naval Training Center in
Orlando.

[http://www.panoramio.com/m/photo/14389433](http://www.panoramio.com/m/photo/14389433)

------
KwanEsq
There is something similar in the UK for type 45 destroyers[1].

Street view:
[https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.855755,-1.090069&spn=0.00...](https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.855755,-1.090069&spn=0.001954,0.005096&t=h&layer=c&cbll=50.855755,-1.090069&panoid=5tVxlu7OInEzuar34Z1itA&cbp=12,9.88,,0,-6.4&z=18)

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_45_destroyer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_45_destroyer)

------
vilhelm_s
Google map link:
[https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!q=39.980333%2C-74.90122...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!q=39.980333%2C-74.901222&data=!1m4!1m3!1d1714!2d-74.901222!3d39.980333!4m14!2m13!1m12!3m8!1m3!1d1529!2d-74.901222!3d39.980333!3m2!1i1024!2i768!4f13.1!4m2!3d39.980333!4d-74.901222)

It's apparently visible when driving on the New Jersey Turnpike, one can see
it in Google Streetview.

~~~
gus_massa
The bridge is over a big circle. Can it rotate?

~~~
branchan
No, the structure does not rotate.

~~~
gcr
Sure it does! Anything rotates if you apply enough force.

------
Crito
[Tangent]

The name reminds me of the Cornfield Bomber, an F-106 (not a bomber) that
accidentally landed gently in a field (not a cornfield) after the pilot
ejected.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornfield_Bomber](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornfield_Bomber)

